# Laptop battery litium Ion batter not charging.



## Modrisco (Sep 11, 2012)

I own an Acer Aspire 5810T (Windows 7)
Not the greatest laptop, but does the job.

The battery had the potential last for 6 hours due to the low energy consuming components in the laptop (I think). One day it just stopped working, when I plugged out my laptop to move it...the laptop shut off entirely. Basically, I have to keep it plugged in, in order to use it (which is very annoying).

It's nothing to do with the charger, as I've tested it out with another one.

I took a screen shot as you can see below, it stays at 48% and doesn't increase or decrease.










I am thinking of using the "Freeze revive" technique on the battery but I am wondering....is it possibly something to do with the motherboard or something? that the battery is actually completely fine? this is the extent of my knowledge by the way.

I have also removed the battery and just left it plugged in and it works fine without the battery.

If anyone can advise any troubleshooting techniques I would be grateful.


----------



## JasperST (Sep 7, 2012)

My battery did that as it was nearing the end of its' life. Is yours a few years old?


----------



## Modrisco (Sep 11, 2012)

It's 3 years old now but it wasn't running on empty, it would last about 3 hours which is pretty good after 3 years of use...it seems to sudden to have given up!


----------



## JasperST (Sep 7, 2012)

That's how batteries often die.


----------



## Too old (Sep 20, 2012)

I've found that any rechargeable battery starts dying when recharged too long. If this is not the problem, the next place I think I'd look is the power options: control panel, performance & maintenance, power options. Maybe you have a bad battery, hopefully it's still under warranty. If not, purchase another battery. There's a latch on the bottom that will allow release of the battery. I hope this helps.


----------

